# Most awkward moment in ACNL?



## Aloha (Jun 22, 2013)

Well,this is awkward...


Post your most awkward moment


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 22, 2013)

Haha, same thing happened to me. And another time only 1 villager showed up.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 22, 2013)

Going into the villager's houses in the mornings and catching them asleep standing up! I then take pictures of it. Also, when K'appn will flirt with the Female player anyways, even though he keeps explicitly saying he has a wife and that he loves her very much.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 22, 2013)

It's awkward when I send a piece of furniture to one of my villagers and the next day or so they are trying to sell it to me lol 

Another awkward time was when I went to Cranstons house and he talked about the fossil in his room saying that "he dug it up" when in fact, I GAVE it to him a few hours prior to the visit!


----------



## sydney (Jun 22, 2013)

Punchy's passes at me... he's so kinky... I have a whole tag on my tumblr for it
http://beeswingcrossing.tumblr.com/search/boyfriend+punchy


----------



## Elloriee (Jun 22, 2013)

Mirror said:


> Going into the villager's houses in the mornings and catching them asleep standing up! I then take pictures of it. Also, when K'appn will flirt with the Female player anyways, even though he keeps explicitly saying he has a wife and that he loves her very much.



This.


----------



## C130load (Jun 22, 2013)

talked to cherry and she told me how everytime she got around me it got hard for her to breathe or think, and then she blushed


----------



## Lemony Lime (Jun 22, 2013)

When every one in town wants to sell me a peach for 700something bells.

It never stops. D:


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 22, 2013)

Lmao thats funny XD

I hope that happens to me lol.

This is about the most awkward thing that happened to me. Not very interesting though :/


EDIT:
Actually just remembered this too.


----------



## Datsu (Jun 23, 2013)

Rudy sounded like he was worried that you stumbled on to something awful back there, and if finding a skeleton is something preferable to what else was in that dresser, I'm not sure I want to know what he was hiding in there.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 23, 2013)

Datsu said:


> Rudy sounded like he was worried that you stumbled on to something awful back there, and if finding a skeleton is something preferable to what else was in that dresser, I'm not sure I want to know what he was hiding in there.



I'm already having nightmares :/


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 23, 2013)

Once a villager asked me to get them an orange. They then gave me an orange which I gave right back and got a ugly looking shirt.


----------



## siderealotion (Jun 23, 2013)

I was in Re-Tail earlier and the only item being sold there was a campfire. Kabuki made the comment about if the last item in stock was broken or something... How in the world do you break fire?


----------



## Eirrinn (Jun 23, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Actually just remembered this too.
> View attachment 5432
> View attachment 5433


-shivers-


----------



## FruitTree (Jun 23, 2013)

Animals being vain/hitting on you... awks.
In other words, 
this: http://jagacrossing.tumblr.com/post/53343157703/july-3-mott-hits-on-me-but-i-am-not-amused


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 23, 2013)

One of my villagers told me that if I was having trouble sleeping, that I should come over to his place. Erm...


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jun 23, 2013)

Mirror said:


> Going into the villager's houses in the mornings and catching them asleep standing up! I then take pictures of it. Also, when K'appn will flirt with the Female player anyways, even though he keeps explicitly saying he has a wife and that he loves her very much.



I have always found him kinda pervy lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flutterfairy said:


> One of my villagers told me that if I was having trouble sleeping, that I should come over to his place. Erm...



*.....Oh my.*


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 23, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> It's awkward when I send a piece of furniture to one of my villagers and the next day or so they are trying to sell it to me lol
> 
> Another awkward time was when I went to Cranstons house and he talked about the fossil in his room saying that "he dug it up" when in fact, I GAVE it to him a few hours prior to the visit!



Roflmao, that?s hilarious!


----------



## Aux10 (Jun 23, 2013)

Just now a villager gave me a new shirt. This would have been perfectly fine if it weren't for the fact that it was the exact same one that I was already wearing.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 23, 2013)

Right after I watched Mott give Naomi his football jacket, I witness this happening in one of my flower gardens.




... *Ew*.


----------



## Vex (Jun 23, 2013)

Violet was talking about UFOS and what UFO stands for.
She thinks it stands for Unidentified Floor Orange
wat


----------



## Tommytulip (Jun 23, 2013)

There was a shirt I sent one of my villagers in a letter that I found in the flea market a few days later...


----------



## Novaus (Jun 23, 2013)

Where I couldn't resist but to open another villager's time capsule, to find a shirt inside; which they then insisted on buying from me...


----------



## Isabella (Jun 23, 2013)

uhhh...I keep seeing my villagers Kiki and Bill near each other all the time its kinda awkward cause one is a duck and ones a cat


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 23, 2013)

I gave everyone apples the first day I had my town and they keep trying to sell them to me for 340 Bells...also, my sister has some elephants in her town, and their catchphrases are kind of weird. Who says "tootie?" XD It's just sort of...awkward...(well, this is supposed to be an awkward thread.)
Also, when I get off the boat from the island to go home, Kapp'n says "Is it the sea madness, or did you get any cuter than the ride over?" And he CLEARLY already has a beloved wife...which one of you said but I'm making that a clearer point.


----------



## Lisha (Jun 23, 2013)

This:



It made Kid Cat get depressed/sad and Monty was angry.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 23, 2013)

Vex said:


> Violet was talking about UFOS and what UFO stands for.
> She thinks it stands for Unidentified Floor Orange
> wat



That happened to me too, with Kitty!  You would have thought a snooty cat was smarter than that...but I guess they're not! XD
Also, sorry if I happen to make any spelling errors! I will fix them...it's just late where I am and I'm really tired! XD


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 23, 2013)

Vex said:


> Violet was talking about UFOS and what UFO stands for.
> She thinks it stands for Unidentified Floor Orange
> wat



Ha ha! Naomi said the same thing to me today.


----------



## Dakkoth (Jun 24, 2013)

So I'm walking by Rory's house and i see Bluebear. "Edit: The first image is also near Rory's house but i didn't mean to upload that one just the second.


----------



## SoFantabulous (Apr 21, 2015)

Roscoe told me that Lolly left something at his house, and asked me to deliver it. When I gave it to Lolly, she opened it and it was her shirt o_o


----------



## DCB (Apr 21, 2015)

more of a meta-thing, but:

When I realize that I want to start almost completely over on my paths and having to go all around town erasing them. Sometimes, I'll just push villagers who are standing awkwardly in my way. 

An actual awkward moment for me happens every Sunday with Joan. I buy a bunch of turnips from her, blink, and she's suddenly halfway across town.


----------



## Blueflam3s (Apr 22, 2015)

My most awkward situation was walking into Chief's house and finding him sitting on his toilet. As if that wasn't awkward enough already, he said "Come here, I want to show you something." O.O Luckily, it was just a letter.


Btw, this thread is really old. Such a sudden revival...


----------



## Quill (Apr 22, 2015)

My favourite villager in my first town pinged me to move yesterday, and I told him to go since I'm resetting that town this week anyway... and then he refused. Said something about "I know you only want what's best for me but I'll stay since we're such good friends" or something.

Except... Dude. I was gonna rehome you. Now you'll be deleted, permanently, when I reset. You really, _really_ should have moved. ;-;


----------



## tumut (Apr 22, 2015)

Goddamn I love Rudy


----------



## CrossingCraft (Apr 22, 2015)

Aloha said:


> Well,this is awkward...
> View attachment 5425
> Post your most awkward moment



Was that during the summer solstice? (or however you spell it lol)


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 22, 2015)

My villagers are always asking me to deliver things to people who are standing right next to them... like, dude... I'm pretty sure he heard every word you said, hand it over yourself.


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2015)

Well, the strangest thing I've seen until now is this, at Antonio's birthday party... and the game wasn't even glitched.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

Aloha said:


> Well,this is awkward...
> View attachment 5425
> Post your most awkward moment



That can actually happen? Where was all your villagers


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 26, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> That can actually happen? Where was all your villagers



If you wake up at 6 am and go to Isbelle, there is a chance that none of your villagers are up yet, so they won't show up at the PWP meeting.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 26, 2015)

GuerreraD said:


> If you wake up at 6 am and go to Isbelle, there is a chance that none of your villagers are up yet, so they won't show up at the PWP meeting.


Oh! That's pretty funny :')


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 26, 2015)

...You do realize the next moment was the part where I met Katt for the first time.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 26, 2015)

GuerreraD said:


> Well, the strangest thing I've seen until now is this, at Antonio's birthday party... and the game wasn't even glitched.
> 
> View attachment 91699
> View attachment 91700



What's with that clock? It says the month is DO


----------



## K9Ike (Apr 26, 2015)

My friend said WHATS THE POINT IN THIS.
I have 2 bridges side by side


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 26, 2015)

when it was the winter solstice & phineas said "ahh, i do so love to feel the sunlight streaming through the trees."


----------



## GuerreraD (Apr 28, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> What's with that clock? It says the month is DO



No, DO refers to the day of the week, DOMINGO because my game is in spanish.


----------



## MayorBambie (Apr 28, 2015)

I wrote down exactly what Julian said as it has been imprinted in my mind forever, although I didn't get screen shots... I have been scarred for life....
Julian: "I was pretty particular about my bed when I bought it, wihihihi. You know...beds are very important. They're the places where all your dreams come true every night..."
He said this the first time I visited his house after he moved in.


----------



## Dinkleburg (Apr 28, 2015)

Anything to do with kappn' is pretty awkward, considering the lore of Kappas...*shudder*


----------

